# Info please



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

We got our first golden 2 months ago and we're considering getting him involved in field trials. He just looooves romping around the brush and is very smart. He started taking commands at quite a distance when he was just 11 weeks old. Plus, our breeder trains for the field and encourages us to get invovled. I'm absolutely not sure if this is for us (we're city folk! lol) and I've heard that a lot of trainers use shock collars for field training which I'm not comfortable with. Also, the whole dead duck thing...

Can someone point me to some resources so I can find out a little more about training dogs for the field?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Jackie -- there are a lot of GREAT GREAT field golden people in your area! Are you a member of the GRC of British Columbia?
Check out www.zaniri.com and www.tntkennels.com for starters. 

Yes, you'll have to get over dead birds. Yes, 99% of successful field trainers use an electric collar. It is not always necessary for beginner levels but is pretty SOP for anything beyond basic. 

Field training is a LOT of fun!! Best of luck!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a lot of reservations about getting involved with field training, but I've been surprised how much I enjoy it. 

I've been wearing a pair of gloves to handle the birds, which has helped me a lot become accustomed to handling them.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the new pup!

Don't rule out the E-collar yet, it is a very effective tool once you get beyond the basics. 
For now, a lead, check cord, standard training collar and whistle is all you need. Obedience is of primary importance in puppy and young dog training. Get the obedience down solid and things will flow easily.

Mike Lardy has an excellent training program available called Total Retriever Training.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am just starting and it is a lot of fun and the dogs really, really enjoy it. Word of caution since you have a puppy--I have heard of dogs retrieve sticks instead of birds at hunt tests. So, you might consider not playing with sticks. I did with mine before I got involved and the other day she came across a stick before she reached the bumper and brought that back....

Also, you certainly do not have to use the ecollar if you don't want to, but keep an open mind. Right now one of the books I have been reading is 10-minute Retriever and that is pretty good.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jacqueline

I too am a "city" girl. However we went to a hunt test last fall, and I got hooked. We got a lab pup over the winter we are training her, I have a golden puppy coming who also will do field. I am not sure about handling the dead duck. I have done it once, with gloves on :uhoh: but if others can do it so can I. LOL It is a lot of fun, and I think you will see so too. 

The only reservations I have is gun handling. In AKC it is fake or not loaded and you just motion it (or so it seems from what I have watched). However in UKC you fire one. I told my husband he may be handling my dog after the started test in UKC. I don't know I can get past that. I have a history with guns and I do not like them. I am not against RESPONSIBLE people having them or hunting etc. I just would rather not touch one. That may change as I get into this, I will just have to see. 

I say GO FOR IT! You will have a blast. 

Ann


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Hi Jackie -- there are a lot of GREAT GREAT field golden people in your area! Are you a member of the GRC of British Columbia?
> Check out www.zaniri.com and www.tntkennels.com for starters.
> 
> Yes, you'll have to get over dead birds. Yes, 99% of successful field trainers use an electric collar. It is not always necessary for beginner levels but is pretty SOP for anything beyond basic.
> ...


If you're in BC I second contacting Janice Gunn of TNT Kennels in Abbotsford. She's a terrific lady, and a fine dog person. She's a Golen specialist, and has titled many dogs in all performance venues.

Good luck,

EvanG


----------

